# 65 windshield install



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

ready to put the glass in- I got a kit that came with a roll of butyl tape and a cartridge of adhesive can someone tell me which material goes where?? thanks


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Be sure to use pinchwell primer on it before you put the butyl tape down........JB.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've just used the "ribbon" type of caulk strip. You just lay it in the channel, and press the glass in. Gotta get it right the first time, though. If you pull it back off, it turns into goo like a cheese pizza. There are rubber blocks that go under the front glass to hold it up off of the cowl a hair....each are about the size of a Chiclet. Not familiar wiht Butyl tape AND adhesive.......
The ribbon type that I've used on both of mine has been leak free and has held up for 20 years plus.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yup i got the spacer blocks- i am pretty sure the "ribbon" is the butyl tape- but why both?? I am gonna email the guy I got it from and figure it out. last thing I need is my windshield flying off my car


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Pinchwell primer is rubber based and grips the painted metal.Then the butyl sticks to the primer...........JB.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

WindshieldSupplies.net :: Primers :: CRL POWR 300 Series Urethane Pinchweld Primer


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

Apply pinchweld primer to the pinchweld. This will help the urethane properly adhere to the metal. If pinchweld primer is not used, the windshield will not properly adhere and it will be prone to popping out in an accident.

Step 10

Clean the windshield with glass cleaner.


Read more: How to Replace Automobile Windshield Glass | eHow.com How to Replace Automobile Windshield Glass | eHow.com


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I understand the primer but this is not answering my initial question. It seems to me all new windshields are put in with an adhesive that comes out of a tube now a days( as your links have shown) ,no more butyl tape. but why would a supplier give me the adhesive AND the butyl tape? Has anyone installed a windshield or back glass with BOTH???


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

they were put in with just the butyl tape to begin with. the tube of urethane is just insurance. try to get the tape pressed down good and smoothed out before you pull off the paper strip. then when you lay the glass in pat it down good with the palm of your hand. you can see through the glass and tell if it is touching the tape all the way around. if you put the tape close to the edge of the pinchweld then when the glass is in it will hang over the tape a little. gun the urethane in under the edge of the glass, not to much. then you can take a putty knife and kind of press the urethane up in the crack so that if there are any tiny places that the glass isnt touching the butyl it is taken care of. the pinch weld primer is for new cars that use only urethane to hold in the glass. the windshield is part of the structure of new cars and if they arent glued in properly they can pop out and let the car crumple in the wrong spot. old cars that used butyl are just as strong with or without the windshield.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

step 5: use a sharp knife to break the urethane seal.  have fun with that kitchen knife.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

now thats the kind of answer I was looking for,that makes things easier :cheers


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

After the butyl tape and glass is in you need to seal the edges , put a bead of urethane around the edge and use a popsicle stick to seal the edges .


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine has 2 layers of the butyl tape.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

66 Tempest is right on the money. Glass is structural in the new cars to save weight in the unibody. It has to give a specified amount when airbags deploy, too. Many new cars can not be safely driven until the glass adhesive cures, do to this. (insurance liabilities, etc.) Old GTO's have no such issues. The strip-caulk (tape) is all you need. You don't need any primer, etc. Heck, my window channels are painted body color/dash color, not primed. Go for it.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Make sure you have the correct thickness butyl ribbon , too thick moldings will not fit back on , too thin gap between moldings , use the urethane as well to seal any uneven gaps to keep water out , without the urethane you may have leaks .


----------

